# Powermate 850 Series -- Shut Down When Run at Full Throttle



## Dirty Rat Bastard (Aug 8, 2011)

The generator is approximately 4 years old, but relatively unused. Less than 4 hours of operation. It has been stored ... unfortunately with gas in the tank, and without closing the fuel line.

Removed oil and replaced since it had been sitting for several years. Removed gas from the tank and flushed with new gas. Cleaned out fuel lines. Used carburetor cleaner to remove old gas build up. Added about a quart of gasoline to the tank and sprayed a considerable amount of carburetor fluid into the gas mixture. Used "_starter fluid_" to get the unit running, but it will only run on full choke. I ran the unit for about 5 minutes, periodically spraying carburetor cleaner, but to no avail. If I attempt to move the lever to full run, the unit dies.

Any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome.Your carb is still gummed up and will need a thorough cleaning.Could you post the engine numbers so we know what else to recommend.


----------



## Dirty Rat Bastard (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome and the response.

The engine is a Briggs & Stratton ...206cc.

Not sure of the engine numbers, but found 2 distinct number groups on the engine housing:


Group 1
7BSXS205HB 
277573

Group 2
BS91844-A1
*B&S*: 791844
*SN3*: 5063270654

The former group of numbers is on a tag on the housing. The latter group of numbers is not on the engine, but on an electrical connection that is attached to the housing.

If neither is the information you requested, let me know--including where I didn't look!

Thanks.


----------

